# hotels close to Greenwich park



## greenberry (2 July 2012)

Got tickets for team dressage on the 2nd of August. 
Day starts at 11am and doors open at 9. Was thinking to save myself a bit of stress on the day would be nice to travel up day before and stay one night. So.....are there any hotels close to the area? and a better question is will they have any rooms left?!


----------



## Karran (2 July 2012)

There is a Novotel right outside of Greenwich train/DLR station which is only 5 minutes walk or so from the park.
Also an Ibis hotel very close. 
I've stayed at them both and they're both standard chain hotels, very good though. No noise from the train station.
You could also try Devonport House which is RIGHT next door to the park but that may be put aside for the grooms/vets? At least it was the last I heard. They also have Student accomodation there so may be worth a try? 
http://www.deverevenues.co.uk/locations/devonport-house.html

You also have the claradon hotel which is not too far walkwise from Greenwich park but tbh doesn't have the best local reputation. 
http://www.clarendonhotel.com/

A little further out by North Greenwich Station you can get the bus to a Holiday Inn on the Greenwich Penninsula, most buses got past it 108, 129.... and then you *should* (may be wrong) be able to get a 129 along to Greenwich Park.

Hope that helps


----------



## greenberry (3 July 2012)

That's perfect! Thank you!
Have had a look online and most still have rooms too


----------



## shoeey (3 July 2012)

This B&B is just 10 mins walk from the park 

http://www.onesixtwo.co.uk/


----------



## millimoo (3 July 2012)

Well, I tried all of last year to get rooms sorted...
The large hotels mentioned were reserved for teams and support and mentioned previosuly.
The local B&Bs had an agreement of a minimum 7 night stay at £200 per night, although onesixtwo were doing a per night basis, and had a reserve list.
I managed to get a booking end of last year with Premier Inn at Greenwich, but I suspect they are full - they were also doing a 2-3 night minimum stay.
However, you never know you may get a change in policy.

Goodluck


----------



## Sleighfarer (4 July 2012)

millimoo said:



			Well, I tried all of last year to get rooms sorted...
The large hotels mentioned were reserved for teams and support and mentioned previosuly.
The local B&Bs had an agreement of a minimum 7 night stay at £200 per night, although onesixtwo were doing a per night basis, and had a reserve list.
I managed to get a booking end of last year with Premier Inn at Greenwich, but I suspect they are full - they were also doing a 2-3 night minimum stay.
However, you never know you may get a change in policy.

Goodluck 

Click to expand...

I think the hotels have had to lower their sights - the bookings were not flooding in in quite the numbers they had hoped for


----------



## rbrooks7 (4 July 2012)

stay in blackheath its a nice 10 min walk across the grassy heathland and will be less hassle than Greenwich - thats my recommendation.


----------



## millimoo (5 July 2012)

Oh good seafarer, some of the prices were eye watering, and I must admit a friend at work said yesterday that a lot were lowering prices.
I'm a control freak in the QT and because we ate coming down from Leeds, wanted to be safely installed at Greenwich  I've paid £200 per room for one night at Premier Inn - off to see whether the price has come down (and whether I need to cry


----------



## millimoo (5 July 2012)

Phew, just checked and Premier Inn have availability at the same rate as I've been charged - although the availability is none refundable, I can cancel if I want so will watch prices.
It's 5-10 minute stroll from Greenwich station


----------



## Sleighfarer (6 July 2012)

millimoo said:



			Phew, just checked and Premier Inn have availability at the same rate as I've been charged - although the availability is none refundable, I can cancel if I want so will watch prices.
It's 5-10 minute stroll from Greenwich station
		
Click to expand...

Glad you are sorted. Heck, it's only money


----------



## millimoo (6 July 2012)

Most expensive 4 hours of my life... But if I'm going to spend £275 on a ticket, what's £200 for a hotel room. Plus its amonce in a lifetime opportunity 
Can't believe after going through the ballot that we're now only a few weeks away.
Plus I think it's fab that many of those left disappointed are managing to secure tickets - as in the case of our friends.


----------



## Sleighfarer (7 July 2012)

The tickets seem to be appearing randomly - I got one this morning for 9 Aug. When I first looked there was nothing at all, then a short while later - bingo! Mine was £175. That's what credit cards are for


----------

